# Where to buy Loewe



## sbwpchen

Anyone know where I can get Loewe bags?


----------



## lucida

There are several Loewe boutiques, though they are not as common in the US as in Asia and Europe.  There's one on Guam - where I live.  I'm planning on dropping by there tomorrow to check out the new bags.


----------



## flyvetjo

Try Harrods.com - Homepage - Harrods.com


----------



## pinkish_love

where's ur location?


----------



## Sabine

Spain! its a Spanish brand but i don't know where you live


----------



## padparasha

Can someone who owns a Loewe Amazona post some pix of you wearing it? I've always been in love with this bag from the catalogue my BF brought back from Spain, but haven't seen it in real life. 

Thanks for posting the link to Harrod's!! Now I know I can buy it online instead of making a special trip to Spain!! 

Here's the bag I'm talking about:

Womens Handbag - Amazona - Handbags - Loewe - Handbags - Womens - Harrods.com

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## springblossoms

Hey *padparasha*! I have an Amazona! And the one you want is *goregeous*! I'll try and get some pics wearing mine, and post 'em up soon! Amazonas are great, they are very practical and very classy!


----------



## qqyoung

My friend is looking for a Loewe bag but has no idea where she can find one in Southern California.  Any of you expert can help?  TIA


----------



## flyvetjo

Don't know any shops as I'm in the UK but harrods have loads on -line and I'm sure they'd ship to USA.

http://www.harrods.com/Cultures/en-GB/Categories/Loewe.htm/CS_BreadCrumbs/HarrodsComCatalogGB%3b0001For_Her%28HarrodsComCatalog%29%3b4Handbags%28HarrodsComCatalog%29%3bHandbags_Loewe%28HarrodsComCatalog%29


----------



## mmc24

I really love this company. I've purchased a couple of Loewe bags in Paris and have cherished them. A few questions please:  Why isn't this line in the U.S.? I'm sure it would do well here. Was the line ever in the U.S.? Is there a place to buy them in the U.S.? I have checked eBay, but the selection is usually not particuarly impressive. Thank you for any input.


----------



## lily25

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...sec=&spon=&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
Hope this answers your question! I love their products too!


----------



## mmc24

Thank you for so much for the reply and the article. The above article is dated in 1982. 

I found this more recent article dated July 27, 2002 that notes:

"A little over two years later, in May 1985, Asprey arranged to establish itself directly on Fifth Avenue by buying out the lease of *Loewe*, a leather goods store then in the space. Then, as now, the company ensured continuity of operations by keeping the atrium space open while the street-level store was constructed." 

Link to article:

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...3+loewe+trumpt+tower&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us

It sounds as if it opened then closed.

I so wish they sold bags *somewhere* in the US!


----------



## mywmy

I would like to find out where I could get Loewe in the States. I can't order online.


----------



## r15324

There is a store in Dallas. Have you checked the store locator on the website?


----------



## mga13

I think Bergdorf Goodman at NY sells Loewe, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## mywmy

there is??!!! Uwaaaa..I went to Dallas last month!!!



r15324 said:


> There is a store in Dallas. Have you checked the store locator on the website?


----------



## dreamlet

What stores carry Loewe bags in the US? I know I can order from Bergdorfs, but would like to see them in person before buying, if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Check out Neiman Marcus's Facebook page. They just posted something about one of their stores carrying Loewe now. I think it might be Beverly Hills.


----------



## Circle

Does any one know about this brand?
I really love it, however, I didn't see it in nyc. 
Where can I buy it??


----------



## Elliespurse

Circle said:


> Does any one know about this brand?
> I really love it, however, I didn't see it in nyc.
> Where can I buy it??



^I found some stores on http://www.loewe.com/


----------



## Plava

I own two Loewe bags and IMAO the leather is the best! way better quality than my LV or Gucci,I think the quality you get for your money is very very good,also the metallic parts in my bags are gold plated and havent lost its shine or color at all, unlike most of my other purses


----------



## Circle

Hi Elliespurse

Thank you so much!!!





Elliespurse said:


> ^I found some stores on http://www.loewe.com/


----------



## Circle

Yes, I knew it. That's why I want to find the store to buy. But I think 
this brand is not popular in U.S.A.. 



Plava said:


> I own two Loewe bags and IMAO the leather is the best! way better quality than my LV or Gucci,I think the quality you get for your money is very very good,also the metallic parts in my bags are gold plated and havent lost its shine or color at all, unlike most of my other purses


----------



## Lillianlm

Hopefully, I’ll be in Portugal in March 2022 and plan on stopping by the Loewe store in Lisbon. I was wondering whether it makes economic sense to buy a small puzzle in Lisbon (and hopefully get a VAT refund). I recognize that I would also have to pay customs coming back to the US for the amount exceeding $1600 (I think my husband and I can exempt $800 each). 

If anyone can share the current price of a small puzzle in euros and/or share their experiences buying in Europe and transporting back the US, I’d be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Mariapia

A small Puzzle ( in classic calfskin) costs 2050 euros.


----------



## Lillianlm

Mariapia said:


> A small Puzzle ( in classic calfskin) costs 2050 euros.



Thank you! 

I imagine I’d get the VAT portion back when I leave Lisbon.


----------



## bagolicious

Yes, you should get the VAT back. I've been getting VAT refunds in Europe for decades which is why I've bought handbags whenever  there. Just pull up the Loewe European website to get the prices in Euro and then go on xe.com to convert. Then, pull up the same bag on the U.S. website and add your local sales tax to it and compare the prices. I've been doing it forever.


----------

